# Valley Fever on the rise



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Valley Fever can cause problems both for your Vizsla and yourself. Be aware of this when traveling in California and Arizonia.

http://news.yahoo.com/fever-hits-thousands-parched-west-farm-region-202304489.html

Above is the story reported by the AP this morning.

Below is an excerpt:



> "Although millions of residents in Central California face the threat of valley fever, experts say people who work in dusty fields or construction sites are most at risk, as are certain ethnic groups and those with weak immune systems. Newcomers and visitors passing through the region may also be more susceptible.
> 
> Nationwide, the number of valley fever cases rose by more than 850 percent from 1998 through 2011, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. In 2011, there were nearly 22,000 cases, with most cases reported in California and Arizona.
> In California, according to the CDC, valley fever cases rose from about 700 in 1998 to more than 5,500 cases reported in 2011. The disease has seen the sharpest rise in Kern County, followed by Kings and Fresno counties.
> ...



These drought conditions seem to be in place this year out west.

I have known dogs affected by this and not treated. The dogs never recover fully.

Some field trialers will not go into certain areas known to have the spore.

Sorry. Another thing to worry about. Knowledge is the best tool. 

RBD


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you RBD for these very important facts ...Valley Fever is also prevalent in New Mexico and Texas.
Also...be aware that your Vet. may know absolutely nothing about the devastating disease, and that the symptoms are general...fever, cough,lack of appetite...and get misdiagnosed. 
The good news is, a healthy dog with a good immune system can fight the disease off.
If you have not yet read my article on Valley Fever... Please do. Valley Fever is why my beautiful 2.5yr V Foxy is gone.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Shared from Yahoo Vizsla Talk:

"Valley fever can present as almost anything. Fever, dry cough, lethargy,
inappetance, joint pain, seizures, limping, behavior changes. Sometimes
there are NO symptoms until the dog becomes extremely ill. Any competent vet
in our area looks for valley fever and most vets treat for valley fever even
if the dog tests negative, but presents with symptoms. It is also
recommended that films be taken before treatment so there is a baseline from
which to compare after treatment. Here is a link to the Valley Fever
Center for Excellence: https://www.vfce.arizona.edu/ValleyFeverInPets/ .

Dr. Shubitz is a research vet who also has a practice limited to valley
fever. She makes herself available for consults to other vets. She is a good
friend of mine and after years of hearing valley fever stories I usually
have titers run on my dogs if they even fart more than once. The cost of
treatment has been drastically reduced in the past few years since
fluconazole (generally the drug of choice) has been available as a generic
drug. Most Vizsla sized dogs can be treated for about $20/month.



The presence of valley fever is limited to very specific areas. For
instance, the area where the field trial was held in 2008 is devoid of VF
because it is at a higher elevation than Tucson and Phoenix.

While VF is a problem endemic to this area, we don't have Lyme disease and
heartworm is not a huge issue.

I've had valley fever and most people who live here would test positive for
exposure."

Janet Galante CPDT


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

https://www.vfce.arizona.edu/ValleyFeverInPets/ .

*Symptoms of Valley Fever in Dogs*
"The most common early symptoms of primary pulmonary Valley Fever in dogs are:

Valley Fever in lungs and chest cavity of a dog
coughing
fever
weight loss
lack of appetite
lack of energy

Some or all of these symptoms may be present as a result of infection in the lungs. As the infection progresses, dogs can develop pneumonia that is visible on x-rays. Sometimes the coughing is caused by pressure of swollen lymph nodes near the heart pressing on the dog's windpipe and irritating it. These dogs often have a dry, hacking or honking kind of cough and the swollen lymph nodes can be seen on x-rays.

When the infection spreads outside the lungs, it causes disseminated disease. The most common symptom of disseminated disease in dogs is lameness; the fungus has a predilection for infecting bones of the legs in dogs. However, Valley Fever can occur in almost any organ of dogs. Signs of disseminated Valley Fever can include:

Valley Fever in bone
below knee of dog
lameness or swelling of limbs
back or neck pain, with or without weakness/paralysis
seizures and other manifestations of brain swelling
soft abscess-like swelling under the skin
swollen lymph nodes under the chin, in front of the shoulder blades, or behind the stifles
non-healing skin ulcerations or draining tracts that ooze fluid
eye inflammation with pain or cloudiness
unexpected heart failure in a young dog
swollen testicles
Sometimes a dog will not have any signs of a primary infection in the lungs, such as coughing, but will only develop symptoms of disseminated disease, e.g., lameness, seizures. Very few of the signs of Valley Fever are specific to this disease alone and your veterinarian will do tests to determine that your dog's illness is Valley Fever and to rule out other causes.

FAQ – Is Valley Fever contagious from animal to animal or animal to human?

Valley Fever is considered a noncontagious disease. Even if multiple animals or humans are affected in a household, each infection was acquired by inhaling spores from the soil.

Coughing cannot spread it between animals or people. In the case of draining lesions, the form of the organism in the fluid is not considered to be infectious to people or animals. Nevertheless, such lesions are best handled by bandaging. Bandages should be changed daily or every other day and discarded in outside waste containers to minimize risk of contaminating the environment.

For immunocompromised persons living in a household with a pet that has a draining lesion, it is best to consult your physician regarding this issue."


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual property removed by Author.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Isn't it amazing that ANGER is the reaction you get thrown back at you when you INFORM people about the DANGER they are putting themselves in. 
I got exactly the same reaction from my Mom in Lake Havasu City AZ where my V Foxy got Valley Fever. She was angry that I blamed her yard for the infection. I didn't BLAME her, it is just a fact! People in the desert water their desert plants and the fungus breeds, and when it is dug up, it drys out, or the wind blows, it becomes dangerous. So what is the point of being angry instead of cautious? She allowed her Grandson to dig up her backyard to repair some lighting, when I asked her if she had him wear a mask she said no. She said I made her feel responsible for Foxy's death. But the only thing she, or any other person who knows VF exists, is responsible for, is to ensure SAFTY.
A dear friend of my Son died from VF, untreated, it turned the lower half of his lungs into a mushroom (for lack of a better description). 
This is really bad stuff!! Ken, you are so right in your assessment, don't give up trying to convince your club of the danger. Maybe some one will come up with an ingenious cure for the problem...wouldn't that be great.
I know that nerve that got touched, I have one too!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Is Lake Tahoe safe? We are taking Miles there next month for a week and have never been before... now I'm worried.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I MAYBE DEAD SOON :

LATE 80'S TO 95 OR SO 

THESE AREAS( SPOTTED BEAVERS) IN TRUCK LOADS ;D :-X

HOW COULD A VIKING PREP FOR THE FEVERS'

DEMANDING

SHOWTIME?

VICTIM'

SHE SAID ;D


----------

